# Неестественно медленный wi-fi

## iroro

После установки gentoo на ноут скорость из >300K/s в среднем превратилась в 1-2K/s, а иногда и вовсе на нуле, и это повсеместно. Меня это очень смущает, но главное, что мешает нормальной установке, и приходится качать эти же файлы с этого же вайфая и тех же dns, но с другого ноута, и делать оффлайн-установку. Мне абсолютно непонятно, почему это может быть, поэтому я даже не знаю, что выкладывать :(

Но всё же выложу немного

uname -r:

2.6.36-gentoo-r5

lspci -k | grep -i network:

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

И .config ядра — http://paste.pocoo.org/show/541563/

----------

## iroro

Решилось:

Моё ядро поддерживало только ath5k (который и использовался, это можно было увидеть в /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules), в то время как у меня ath9k. В новом ядре (3.1.10) ath9k уже есть :)

----------

